# Green 'eco' plan adds €15,000 to house cost



## dam099 (22 Sep 2007)

"THE Greens yesterday unveiled their first major initiative in Government -- but it will cost buyers of new homes next year an extra €15,000"

From todays Indo.

Given that the price of houses has little to do with the actual cost of production and is more about supply and demand isn't this statement a load of rubbish? Unless the builders can pass it on which in the current enviroment is unlikely then shouldn't it say builders will make €15,000 less profit on houses (the poor things  ).


----------



## jhegarty (22 Sep 2007)

They could do the ryanair thing 

Price €450,000

blah
blah
blah
blah
blah
blah
blah
blah
blah
blah
blah
blah
blah
blah
blah
blah
blah
blah
blah


(env tax 15k.)


----------

